# for all you pompano experts.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a class project coming up and ill be showing how to tie a version of the pompano rig. well the professor said I have to have an outside credible source on using the double dropper loop rig. so I pretty much just need somebody who has won a tournament or something along those lines to say something good about the double dropper loop rig. yes I know its easier to say a pompano rig but this has to be all correct terms and stuff. thanks in advance for helping out a fellow angler.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Double Dropper Rig*

First ; get a pieces of 50# text line (monoflament or Fluorocarbon) and tie a loop at the end. Some use a swivel here. I don't.

Go down the line about one-third and make a loop. I use a non-slip loop knot here.

Go down another one-third and tie another non-slip loop.

Go to the end of the line and make another loop for the weight. A double surgeon knot will work.

Tie the top loop to your line, a hook on a short leader on the next two loops. Tie a weight on the bottom loop.

Bait each of the hooks and go fishing.

I do have other ways, but you did say basic. C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll help you out as far as a source goes if needed. I've been pompano fishing as long as I can remember and host a month long pompano tourney every spring at our tackle shop. Just let me know whatcha need


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks C2 and Chris.
I know how to tie it, I probably should've said that.

and chris I just need something I can quote about using that rig. just like why you like it(I take it you do since you posted) or how good it is or something. 

thanks again guys.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool school project indeed. Do a search for 'Larry Finch the pompano man'...may be of some help as well...:thumbsup:

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/10/15/turnpike-exit-pompano/


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> cool school project indeed. Do a search for 'Larry Finch the pompano man'...may be of some help as well...:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/10/15/turnpike-exit-pompano/


 
thanks!! I needed a source from an article of some kind and that'll work great!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

foreverfishing said:


> thanks!! I needed a source from an article of some kind and that'll work great!!


*You may want to send a PM to Chris Phillips, he authors the hook line and sinker for the PNJ, he may have something that he wrote and published, on "How to".*


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*

Sorry ; I misread the post!

My claim to being a 'source' is 70 plus years. staring at the water. I had to have learned something during that time.  I don't claim to be an expert, but I have caught more than my share of fish.

Ask your questions. They make me think. C2


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *You may want to send a PM to Chris Phillips, he authors the hook line and sinker for the PNJ, he may have something that he wrote and published, on "How to".*


thanks ill look into that!!

and C2 all I need is why you like using the dropper loop rig or something like that. im not real sure how to put it other than that. my professor is kinda absent minded so she doesn't make anything clear at all. she just said two outside sources about your topic. thanks.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:no: I am no help with you on this one, just want to chime in and say God bless you in your search, and hopefully you will become that which you seek. :yes:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> :no: I am no help with you on this one, just want to chime in and say God bless you in your search, and hopefully you will become that which you seek. :yes:


thanks and god bless you too!!!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I like use the double drop for a few reasons... one is it keeps the bait slightly off the ocean bottom elevated in the water column where the Pomp has a better chance of seeing the bait (they are visual hunters). Also, this fisherman's rig keeps the weight as an anchor to your line... i.e. your line can stay tight and above the breaking waves causing less drag on your line. It is the proven method utilized by most surf fisherman....

Is this more along the lines of what you were looking for?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> I like use the double drop for a few reasons... one is it keeps the bait slightly off the ocean bottom elevated in the water column where the Pomp has a better chance of seeing the bait (they are visual hunters). Also, this fisherman's rig keeps the weight as an anchor to your line... i.e. your line can stay tight and above the breaking waves causing less drag on your line. It is the proven method utilized by most surf fisherman....
> 
> Is this more along the lines of what you were looking for?


yes sir!! thanks!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

foreverfishing said:


> yes sir!! thanks!!



My pleasure. Sorry but I have no credentials... not even a really good fisherman! Good luck on your paper tho!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> My pleasure. Sorry but I have no credentials... not even a really good fisherman! Good luck on your paper tho!


it still helps. I got a week before the presentation so I got to get as many sources as I can and figure out which one I can quote the best and is the best for the short time limit I have.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dropper Rig*



foreverfishing said:


> thanks ill look into that!!
> 
> and C2 all I need is why you like using the dropper loop rig or something like that. im not real sure how to put it other than that. my professor is kinda absent minded so she doesn't make anything clear at all. she just said two outside sources about your topic. thanks.[/QUOT
> 
> I use a Dropper Rig of my own design. I can modify it using a Fish Finder setup or Fixed Weight depending on current conditions. C2


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

All of the recommendations sound good but I will add that the old axium, "More is better" applies in the case of set rigging for pompano.. I have heard that many of the more accomplished set rigging pompano fisherman are going with 4, 6 hook and even 8 hook set rigs these days. I have also heard and seen the best pompano fisherman will tipically utilize 6, 8 and even 10 poles over an approximate shore line area of 100 to 200 yards.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

When pompano fishing --- for best results --- "Go big or go home".


----------



## apache1235 (Jul 17, 2011)

i need to catch pompano fish..theory for me they exist

bobby gulf shores surviving "the season".

hook me up with a pompano guy. 

Apache1235


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

apache1235 said:


> i need to catch pompano fish..theory for me they exist
> 
> bobby gulf shores surviving "the season".
> 
> ...


 
I read this three times...still confused. what do you need? to catch a pompano? or somebody to take you to catch a pompano?


----------



## apache1235 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am new to the forum, I appologize for the confiusion.

I live in Gulff Shores.

I would like to learn about fishing for Pompano. I have tried on my own to catch em and no Pompano. 

I would like to fish with a Pompano fisherman.
I would like to catch Pompano.
I have focused my fishing on Pompano. Retired and My goal is to be a adequate fisherman of Pompano, Specs, and Redfish in that order..

I hope this helps.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

apache1235 said:


> I am new to the forum, I appologize for the confiusion.
> 
> I live in Gulff Shores.
> 
> ...


it helps. welcome to the forum. great place. you'll a lot.
im not a "pompano fisherman" and sometimes I even have trouble catching hardheads. but I do know that even though the pomps are still around right now, you'll most likely end up with a bunch of lady fish. hardtails too. get a drop rig. this thread tells multiple ways to tie one(was the reason I started it). get some fresh shrimp and live sand fleas. for the sand fleas you really don't need a sand flea rake. I dig them with my hands and can get 20-30 in like 2 mintes if I work hard enough. heavy enough weight to hold. cast one rig far. another a little closer. if one rod gets more action than the other move the second rod to the same distance. just my 2 cents. read some of the other posts on here.


----------



## apache1235 (Jul 17, 2011)

*moving poles*



foreverfishing said:


> it helps. welcome to the forum. great place. you'll a lot.
> im not a "pompano fisherman" and sometimes I even have trouble catching hardheads. but I do know that even though the pomps are still around right now, you'll most likely end up with a bunch of lady fish. hardtails too. get a drop rig. this thread tells multiple ways to tie one(was the reason I started it). get some fresh shrimp and live sand fleas. for the sand fleas you really don't need a sand flea rake. I dig them with my hands and can get 20-30 in like 2 mintes if I work hard enough. heavy enough weight to hold. cast one rig far. another a little closer. if one rod gets more action than the other move the second rod to the same distance. just my 2 cents. read some of the other posts on here.


I thank you for the tip.. on 2 poles location and moving em. I know it is not the right time of. year for Popmpano but need to get my technique in order.


----------

